# Goldenear Triton Ones first review



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I sold my goldenear triton twos and I'm waiting for the triton ones. I'm really pumped should get them in august. Sound and vision has the first review.


http://www.soundandvision.com/content/goldenear-technology-triton-one-speaker

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Man! I wish I could buy a set of triton 1's!!! The very first thing I read when my paper version came was that review. It was way too gushy. Not that the comments weren't deserved, I just was hoping for more nuts and bolts. Still, I haven't pined for speakers very much in the last few years, but these have me crying out! What made you sell your twos?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Those are some nice looking speakers. I'm sure they will sound amazing, but 82 lbs that's not a lot of fun to setup .


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

True, but once they're in......!!!!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I read the same review and it was definitely gushing with love. If I remember correctly weren't they like almost $6,000 for the pair? That's some rarified air when it comes to speaker cost.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Iirc $2499.00 each. Still, that's pretty stout. But I can't think of one bad thing ever said about them.(performance wise) I'd like to think someday I'll be able to do something like that.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I read that review too. Seems like nobody has anything but good to say about anything GoldenEar makes. Which makes me automatically suspicious, but I have also decided that I can't make a decision about what to replace my current audio gear with, without first hearing something GE. For me it would have to be the Triton 7 (and a couple of good subwoofers). I'm not so keen on having the subs built in to the speakers for the simple reason that rarely is the best position for subs also the best position for the mains.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

The reviewers universally praise them, but actual owner reviews are more mixed. I have learned to trust user reviews more than professional reviews, having been burned more than once. Best to make sure YOU like them, and not simply take uncritically the word of a reviewer, particularly with speakers, which we all tend to hear somewhat differently.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

bkeeler10 said:


> I read that review too. Seems like nobody has anything but good to say about anything GoldenEar makes. Which makes me automatically suspicious, but I have also decided that I can't make a decision about what to replace my current audio gear with, without first hearing something GE. For me it would have to be the Triton 7 (and a couple of good subwoofers). I'm not so keen on having the subs built in to the speakers for the simple reason that rarely is the best position for subs also the best position for the mains.


suspicious? Maybe, but I for one am more interested than suspicious. Doesn't make em worth it, but it makes me wanna find out! I wonder too about subs in the mains for the reasons you said, but I think even main speaker placement usually suffers too, so I look at the sub sections like just an extension of the speaker. I've been trying to come up with a way to externally amp the woofers in my s312s. The replacement driver is the same(from what can find) as the s412, which had the bottom end driven by its own amp. Probably dumb, but I just want everything I can get out of them. Not to be greedy, but because I think they're is more on the table that I don't have to spend like crazy to get. Btw, I guarantee! When you you see fed ex comin, start partyin, cause you are gonna love that moment when the styrofoam comes out of top of that box and you look in there!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Lookin forward to Fed Ex!

Yes I am more curious than suspicious about GE. Amazing how they lept on the scene a few years ago and have stolen the show in many ways in the press. Doesn't hurt having a heavy hitter name behind them. I just sometimes wonder if reviewers are still in honeymoon phase over them


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

vidiot33 said:


> The reviewers universally praise them, but actual owner reviews are more mixed. I have learned to trust user reviews more than professional reviews, having been burned more than once. Best to make sure YOU like them, and not simply take uncritically the word of a reviewer, particularly with speakers, which we all tend to hear somewhat differently.


+1. I like to start with the bad ones. I find a lot of superficial complaints, or operability issues. Plus I don't want to be tempered by being oversold, cause if I'm too warm and fuzzy with something the blinders can come out.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

bkeeler10 said:


> Lookin forward to Fed Ex! Yes I am more curious than suspicious about GE. Amazing how they lept on the scene a few years ago and have stolen the show in many ways in the press. Doesn't hurt having a heavy hitter name behind them. I just sometimes wonder if reviewers are still in honeymoon phase over them


They could be. Could be justified! Not much has really made head spin(that I could afford lol). I think it's the same with some reviewers. After umpteen years and umpteen pieces of gear, you've probably seen some of everything.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

One of the most telling things I have read lately about GE came from Jonathan Valin of TAS. He has long called the Magnepan 1.6/1.7 the single greatest bargain in all of audio. But in his fairly recent review of the Triton 7, while acknowledging the Maggie, in the same breath he said something very similar about the Triton 7. And that's a guy who has heard a few speakers!

In the end, since they're in my price range I simply must hear them. Does anybody know if the 5.25" woofers in the 7 the same ones as in the 1?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they are, but I'd need to look to know for sure. It would make sense.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I owned the goldenear triton 2s which were my favorite speakers of all time so for me to sell them and spend this much money on the 1s let you know how much I love goldenear. These will be my speakers for years to come. Before I owned the 2s I had a pair of infinity il60s for nearly a decade but once I heard the 2s I has to have them.

If your a little apprehensive try to demo any GE speakers if it's possible.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

bkeeler10 said:


> One of the most telling things I have read lately about GE came from Jonathan Valin of TAS. He has long called the Magnepan 1.6/1.7 the single greatest bargain in all of audio. But in his fairly recent review of the Triton 7, while acknowledging the Maggie, in the same breath he said something very similar about the Triton 7. And that's a guy who has heard a few speakers! In the end, since they're in my price range I simply must hear them. Does anybody know if the 5.25" woofers in the 7 the same ones as in the 1?


I was looking on the website and I think the drivers are different even though there the same size.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Part of the problem with speakers like these is elevated expectations: people assume they're going to have their socks knocked off when they hear them and when they aren't blown away, disappointment sets in...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

vidiot33 said:


> Part of the problem with speakers like these is elevated expectations: people assume they're going to have their socks knocked off when they hear them and when they aren't blown away, disappointment sets in...


I agree. I think some ppl would have a hard time stopping, and listening. That's another problem. Listening isn't necessarily "hearing".


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> I agree. I think some ppl would have a hard time stopping, and listening. That's another problem. Listening isn't necessarily "hearing".


Excellent point!


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Iirc $2499.00 each. Still, that's pretty stout. But I can't think of one bad thing ever said about them.(performance wise) I'd like to think someday I'll be able to do something like that.


That is not much at all for what you get. I mean these are a plug and play theater. I have only heard the Defteks and not really for an extended period of time, so did not really get to put them though my test. But they sounded good. Certainly not on par with my JTR's, but good. I really want to hear these as I am considering the new JTR 215's.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Beautiful towers in the Triton series! 
I got a good taste to demo both the one's & two's and with all respect , I would grab the twos over the ones because I am a budget kind of guy. The one's did have more mid / upper bass due to the dual subs and I am sure it be nicer than the two's in 2-channel stereo, but I am a movie guy and I got subs that signal lfe for bass / thump factor


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

ewardjr69 said:


> I sold my goldenear triton twos and I'm waiting for the triton ones. I'm really pumped should get them in august. Sound and vision has the first review.
> 
> 
> http://www.soundandvision.com/content/goldenear-technology-triton-one-speaker
> ...


Just curious did you get the Triton ones? I am very interested in them & want to get some user reviews. Will you use external subs?


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Dwight Angus said:


> Just curious did you get the Triton ones? I am very interested in them & want to get some user reviews. Will you use external subs?


- sorry for the delayed response tough week of work. The speakers won't ship until early august. There was a production delay due to some flooding. I feel like a kid still about a month away from Christmas

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh Man. Thats going to be the longest month for you to wait. Exciting stuff. I contacted my local AV dealer & he will contact me once the Triton Ones are ready to be auditioned. He expects to call me end of July or early August. I got the green light today so I will sell me SVS MTS-01's/MCS-01 to help fund the Tritons Ones plus a SuperCenter XL centre channel. Its shaping up to be a great summer. I look forward to your review/opinion of the Triton Ones once you get everything setup. Are you running external subs as well?


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Just heard from my AV dealer. He told me the Triton Ones will be available for me to audition on or around August 10th. Looking forward to this.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

That's great news I should have them I'm my house that week


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

ewardjr69 said:


> That's great news I should have them I'm my house that week


Thats great news. Looking forward to your review. Enjoy


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I heard from my dealer that the speakers shipped to the dealer Friday August 1st. I'm hoping to get them by the middle of the week.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

ewardjr69 said:


> I heard from my dealer that the speakers shipped to the dealer Friday August 1st. I'm hoping to get them by the middle of the week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Thats great news. You must be counting off the days. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I picked them up this evening. I'll listen over the next few days and let you know my impressions. Listen/watched a couple of sounds on the Adele BluRay and I can only say whoa!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah!!!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Bet you had a fun night last night!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats man glad to see you got them. Looking forward to your thoughts & some pics. Cheers


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Heard from my dealer. I can audition the Triton Ones this week. Looking forward to this


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

That's fantastic! Let me know your thoughts.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

How are you enjoying them?


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Absolutely love them! I've been swamped with work and haven't really been able to listen anywhere near as much as I would like. Everything I've heard thus far is a big upgrade from my Triton 2s that Ioved to death! I am extremely happy with the purchase! I will definitely post my thoughts once I get a chance to really spend some hours in the cave!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

There should be a law! A man gets a new pair of speakers, he should get some honeymoon time with them!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I anticipate a sick day approaching. I am still waiting for the dealer to contact me. I gotta hear these.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Should be a law! Right now I am clearing my calendar for Friday evening. I'll watch a movie and listen to some music!

I wonder what my boss would say if I told her I needed a day off to listen to my new speakers! Lol


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

A sick day is an easier sell


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Unless your boss is a Home Theater Shack member. Lol!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

ewardjr69 said:


> Should be a law! Right now I am clearing my calendar for Friday evening. I'll watch a movie and listen to some music! I wonder what my boss would say if I told her I needed a day off to listen to my new speakers! Lol


If she says no, tell her you'll bring em in to the office!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Finally got the call from my dealer. I get to audition the Triton Ones today. Looking for to this


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Cool let me know your thoughts. Especially if you can compare then to the 2s


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok got to listen to the Triton Ones today. Very impressed with them. Tremendous sound stage and wonderful imaging. Also impressed with LFE. Based on what I heard today I will not need standalone subwoofers. I am installing acoustic screen with speakers behind. No room for sub woofer boxes behind screen so this solution works perfectly. Can't wait to get these setup


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> Ok got to listen to the Triton Ones today. Very impressed with them. Tremendous sound stage and wonderful imaging. Also impressed with LFE. Based on what I heard today I will not need standalone subwoofers. I am installing acoustic screen with speakers behind. No room for sub woofer boxes behind screen so this solution works perfectly. Can't wait to get these setup


Very cool. Sounds like your dealer had taken the time and trouble to set them up right.

Keep us posted.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats I'm happy for you. I am in love with mine. When do you think you will have them?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

The dealer did a great job setting up the Tritons. It was unexpected as my experience to date with dealers had been to just get you through the door without too much consideration about product presentation.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I expect to have the Triton Ones on board say in 3 to 4 weeks. Home theatre construction/renovation should be complete by then. Included in the audition yesterday was the Sony VPL-HW55ES projector. I am replacing my current projector with the Sony. I was in HT heaven watching Pacific Rim on the Sony plus listening to the audio assault of the Triton Ones. I will also order the SuperCenter XL centre channel as it is timbre matched to the towers. No budget for new surrounds maybe next year.

Dealer did not have any Triton 2's to compare. All sold out. Can't wait for the delivery of new setup


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow I have the 55ES as well! Let us know when you get everything set up.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

How would you compare the Triton ones vs the twos? My dealer did not have the Triton twos to compare


----------



## lorenzoalleva (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi Goldenears,

I'm from Italy. I'm Music and Cinema lover 

I read rave review about tritons.
I never had chance to listen to them. 
I was trying to arrange audition here but just recently Goldenear italian dealer seems to be disappeared. (At least from website locator)
Triton one, my candidate for music and home cinemas are not even available anywhere here. 
I'm currently survive with a simple 2.1 system and Panas vt20 (2011)50". 
Probably i was among first ten (vt20) owners in my country at that time. 
Now its time for upgrade.

This is my first post. Recently I discover Rew software. (Amazing tool)

It would be nice if among tritons (lucky) owners someone might have the opportunity to measure them and share with us the results (we can discuss details eventually) 

Looking forward

Best Listening

Lorenzo


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I ordered the Goldenear Triton Ones & the XL centre channel. Should be here next week. Can't wait


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

The Triton Ones & XL Centre channel were delivered last night. Hope to set them over the next few days.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

lorenzoalleva said:


> Hi Goldenears, I'm from Italy. I'm Music and Cinema lover I read rave review about tritons. I never had chance to listen to them. I was trying to arrange audition here but just recently Goldenear italian dealer seems to be disappeared. (At least from website locator) Triton one, my candidate for music and home cinemas are not even available anywhere here. I'm currently survive with a simple 2.1 system and Panas vt20 (2011)50". Probably i was among first ten (vt20) owners in my country at that time. Now its time for upgrade. This is my first post. Recently I discover Rew software. (Amazing tool) It would be nice if among tritons (lucky) owners someone might have the opportunity to measure them and share with us the results (we can discuss details eventually) Looking forward Best Listening Lorenzo


Sorry for the delayed response but i have never used REW. Hopefully some more knowledgable forum members with the Ones can speak to this. If I start using REW I will let you know.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Dwight Angus said:


> The Triton Ones & XL Centre channel were delivered last night. Hope to set them over the next few days.


Cool keep us posted. I am going to run Audessy soon and really start tweaking my set up

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

ewardjr69 said:


> Cool keep us posted. I am going to run Audessy soon and really start tweaking my set up
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


I have not had any time to listen to the Tritons Ones. Hopefully this weekend. Are you using speakers cables for subs or lfe cables? I realized that if I use lfe cables & let avr control bass levels through Audyssey xt32 it will set mains to "small" I will have to decide how to manage this. Perhaps for stereo music bypass Audyssey & set sub to "no" but for multichannel movies etc set sub to yes & let Audyssey/Onkyo manage lfe.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Finally had to chance to listen to 2 channel music & the Tritons yesterday. I setup Audyssey XT32. These are great speakers very open with good imaging. I set the Onkyo 5508 to full band with subs set to no & without Audyssey & then compared to running the them setting subs to yes & xo to 70 hz with Audyssey on. After listening & comparing I prefer to running the Tritons small. Will try it again today with running Tritons in full band but with Audyssey Xt32 engaged.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Had my first listen to the Triton One's at RMAF a few days ago. Now I see what all the excitement is about. They were awesome!

Double-Congrats to all you Triton owners!


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

Had a brief demo/audition of the ones and loved what I heard. Music played was jazz, classical, pop and some classic rock and there was a liveliness to the sound that was neither fatiguing not exaggerated. One song with a female vocalist made the hairs on my arms stand up. Her voice was palpable and appropriately breathy. Also, the center image appeared about right for an actual singer (maybe not that particular performer) so height info seemed to be portrayed better than I've yet heard. It was maybe a 15-20 minute demo overall but I liked what I heard so much I will buy a pair for my birthday in January. A percussion track played as well and you could hear nuance not only in the delicate cymbal work but also the skins. Great stuff. Can't wait to try them at home.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

AudiocRaver said:


> Had my first listen to the Triton One's at RMAF a few days ago. Now I see what all the excitement is about. They were awesome!
> 
> Double-Congrats to all you Triton owners!


Thanks Wayne. Yeah the Triton Ones are a special speaker. I have been listening to some 2 channel music while I complete my home theater rebuild. My intention was to have them playing in the background while I was working on the front stage & screen installation but found myself not working at all but just listening to great speakers. Not very productive but great enjoyment.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Blacklightning said:


> Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKEhNieKmh8


 thanks for posting this I just spent an hour on a Friday night watching this FML.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

That was the second time that he was on. It's a good watch.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I met Sandy for the first time at RMAF a week ago. He is a very nice man, we had a great visit. The Triton Ones were _fantastic._

He also knows his speakers, both objectively as an engineer and subjectively as a music lover, as the above video shows. It was an hour well spent.


----------

